# weather loach and molly fry



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

i have some 3 week and 1 week old balloon molly fry, can they live with a weather loach(golden dojo)


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Depends how big the loach is and if he is hungry.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

from what i have heard it is not a good idea. we kept ours separate and the dojo was always trying to get into the breeder net with them...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

fry are always looked at as food from another fish's veiw point.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Loaches LOVE to eat eggs/fry, they will have a go at eating anything around that size and so I wouldn't risk it.


----------

